# Berkley Gulp vs. Gulp Alive!



## nodakoutdoors.com

Okay so if you have been to a fishing section of a sporting goods store lately, you've probably seen the Gulp Alive displays. It's sporting a price tag around $20 for a container, which is quite spendy for artificial bait.

I used Berkley Gulp Alive in 3" Shad the other day for the first time and it did, in fact, outfish the live bait quite dramatically. Now that was one outing, so it's far from any true indication about whether or not it was a fluke or it was the real deal. I have used regular Berkley Gulp in the past and have had great success with it, as it caught my biggest walleye 2 out of the last 4 years.

So my question is, for those who have used Gulp Alive this spring and have used regular Gulp in the past.........have you noticed any difference? Is Gulp Alive that much more effective than regular Gulp?


----------



## honkerslayr

I don't know whether to say it outperforms it or not yet. It is very iffy, granted softbaits have come a long ways since the traditional regular plastic. But I still can't say if it out performs it because it all depends on the fish. Some day they might be ver active and bite on anything you throw down there the next day they might not take a thing you throw at them. There really isn't a way to test it so there is a control factor, saying that the fish will bite, depending on what you are using. But IMO I do think it will work and catch you fish to say the least, but for the price I still think I will get regular live bait, but once in awhile I will have to use the Gulp Alive, but I'm still not convinced it is still yet "better" than live bait. But you never know it all depends on the situation of the fish.


----------



## holmsvc

Chris,

How were you using the Gulp Alive? Were you pitching jigs or vertical jigging?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

holmsvc said:


> Chris,
> 
> How were you using the Gulp Alive? Were you pitching jigs or vertical jigging?


Both.


----------



## jwdinius1

I'm glad this topic came up, i just about got ran over by the salesman in scheels today trying to sell me and averyghg some of that stuff. I have never tried it, but am very skeptical, i think i may give it a try but i will always have live bait handy if neeeded.

Lets here some more about this so called miracle!!


----------



## jmillercustoms

gave the Gulp Alive Leeches in 3" form a try last night on Lake Thompson down here in SD, had minnows too and well didnt catch a fish, had one on but it got off, i think the stuff would work if you got on the fish and they were biting...but then i think normal minnows or leeches would work then too...the thing i do like about it is that you dont have to worry about keeping it alive for the next time you go out just throw it back in the container


----------



## Traxion

I have fished them side by side and really didn't notice a difference. I think the biggest difference would come if you dip you bait more often in the Alive to keep the scent trail fresh.

I'm trying to move away from live bait more and more. Crawlers I'll probably stick with and shiners/creek chubs (I live in SD). In most jigging situations I don't think a skull hooked fathead looks any bit more alive than plastic. I don't rig fish a lot but when I do I like to use big shiners and chubs on long leaders. You feel them go crazy when a fish gets close so I don't believe plastic could even try to compete. But, for most of my vertical jigging and jig pitching I am going to use plastics. And even Gulp crawlers will get the nod when the fishing is good, less time rebaiting and more time fishing!

As far as cost, the people where I fish rape you for bait these days. $20 is about 3 1/2 scoops of minnows. I have caught a dozen plus fish on a piece of plastic- can't say the same for live bait. So, I think cost is comparable if even a bit less with plastic. And you don't have to worry about keeping it alive.

I'm a firm believer that it is mostly a confidence thing. Once you get the confidence built up you'll catch more fish!


----------



## MallardMayhem21

I am going to give both the leeches and minnows a try especially if it can catch multiple fish before having to rebait. 
Chris - How did the bait hold up? Could you catch 3-4 fish on one plastic?


----------



## ND decoy

Until the past two weeks I have not been that big on gulp. But one of buddies brought a container of the gulp alive with him. His gulp alive got just as many bites as I did using minnows. One other thing that I learned was that if you have some of the gulp in the pouches (dry gulp) and if gets left out and dries up you can put it in to the gulp alive container and it will give it back it's sent and the bait will soften up again for use.

The only bad part of gulp alive that I have found is if the fish aren't hitting the jig very hard there seemed to be less hook ups with the gulp. Maybe it's the texture that the walleye's are use to and aren't totally commiting to the bait. I am not sure of that but I know that we have missed/lost a few more fish than we do with real minnows.

So I have become a believer in the gulp alive. Hopefully it works this weekend, I'll let you know on Monday.


----------



## duckslayer

My two cents. Ive fished both. Gulp alive seems to have a big advantage when pitching or casting(more action). The normal gulp I have always caught fish jigging or trolling, but it was always pretty slow when pitching the baits. The Alive has better action when you are working the bait on a retrieve. Thats just my take.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I personally think the regular gulp! is crap, or at least no better than the rest. I don't think the minnows have half the action of a regular plastic swimbait. As for gulp!Alive just about bought a bucket the other day, but for the price, I don't know. I have never seen in my experience plastics out perform real bait overall in the length of a fishing year. Sure some days they will out perform the real thing, but I don't thing Gulp!Alive is the end all be all bait for fish. It's just a money maker, fisherman will try and /or buy anything, it's our fatal flaw, and I'm just as guilty, but in the end it's a business.
My .02


----------



## RNinND

I have been a faithful user of regular Gulp and have had great success with it. I purchased a tub of Gulp Alive and I'm disappointed in it. I will go back to buying pouches. The idea was good though.


----------



## deacon

Isn't Gulp alive, Gulp in the liquid container.

Last fall used Gulp extensively for the first time and results were fantastic. People using other plastics were skunked and people using live bait had very limited success.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

MallardMayhem21 said:


> Chris - How did the bait hold up? Could you catch 3-4 fish on one plastic?


I think I caught 4-5 fish on the original bait, so it holds up pretty well like other soft plastics.


----------



## zogman

Last Saturday Cabelas was selling the $20 jar for $14. Wish now I would have bought more.......


----------



## zpoehler

This spring on the Rainy river we ran out of live bait and switched to gulp 4" minnows, the fish didn't slow down at all, the pace may have even picked up a little from not having to rebait after every fish, prior to that I was a big nonbeliever in plastics. Now that I've got some experience and confidence with gulp I won't be afraid to use it...even had 2 big sturgeon on for a while, both got off before we could get them boatside.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

5 minutes into this morning on 3" Gulp Alive Shad.

27" - released (Maverick in the pic)


----------



## fishhook

I've tried it before without any success. But, how are you guys rigging the setup with the plastics. Do you rig it like live bait or a little different?


----------



## PRWC

I have been experimenting quite a bit with plastics the last couple seasons. We took a tub of GulpAlive minnows and leeches to Lake of the Woods last year and fished it against Gulp crawlers and Powerbait minnows. We ran out of the Alive minnows, but didn't use many of the leeches. That was just one weeks fishing though.

I haven't bought a tub of real nightcrawlers since the Gulp crawlers in the jar came out. I wonder if they are working on Gulp nightcrawlers?

It has already been mentioned that the Alive product is so much more convenient that real bait because it doesn't have to be kept alive. I'm not sure I'll buy any live bait this year at all, except for maybe rigging.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

fishhook said:


> I've tried it before without any success. But, how are you guys rigging the setup with the plastics. Do you rig it like live bait or a little different?


I rig it the same as I do when pitching minnows....through the mouth and up and out the back.


----------



## blhunter3

Can a person use the alive bait behind a bottom bouncer and a spinner?


----------



## USAlx50

yessir. I love plastics instead of live bait on rigs like that in lakes that have high perch populations. You dont have to constantly rebait because of getting ripped off by the little buggers.


----------



## goosehunternd

Iv used the leeches behind a spinner rig on Devils before. Worked for me


----------



## blhunter3

I have used the leeches and worm but never the minnows.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

I am going to try the Alive leeches this weekend. If they catch fish and don't twist and tangle your line all up they would be more than worth it in my eyes. Nothing worse than reeling up your line and your snell is tied in a knot!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson

I'm with wingmaster. the regular gulp, which I have bought and used, imo is junk. Once you take one outta the bag and don't use it for a while, it dries up hard as a rock. And imo, it won't take northern pike beatings like a normal plastic will.

As for the new gulp, I would like to hear why it may be a superior bait. I've never used it, but for the price what makes it special??

I'm always skeptical about anything new. Marketing experts get paid big money to sell people on new products, whether they work or not.


----------



## northdakotakid

Remember... Gulp is a plastic bait and compared to other traditional plastic baits it is far superior... also in my use of Gulp it has far superior durability than any livebait I ahve ever used.

It works as well as livebait in specific situations ... not all situations. FOr example, pulling spinners or dragging a jig... these situations for me have produced atleast as many fish as livebait but the durability was far superior.

It is just another tool... not thee tool for catching fish.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Brad Anderson said:


> As for the new gulp, I would like to hear why it may be a superior bait. I've never used it, but for the price what makes it special??
> 
> I'm always skeptical about anything new. Marketing experts get paid big money to sell people on new products, whether they work or not.


Since I know how much you love advertising Brad.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Well since I started the thread I thought I'd put in my closing thoughts.

I haven't used live bait the past couple weeks on the river and fishing hasn't missed a beat. Fishing is hot so I'm sure minnows could've produced the same results, but my original tub is still at least half full. So given what I would've spent on minnows it's really about a wash. So I guess it's fair to say it works, how well it will outfish other options over the course of an entire summer is yet to be seen.

Here's one of the walleyes from yesterday on 3" Minnow Emerald Shiner. Myself, Deltaboy, and Madison together had a couple dozen in the boat in the first hour or so. Gotta love the month of May!


----------



## angus

Chris, regarding your last photo...I recognize that spot, get out of my hole


----------



## Maverick

I can tell by the jig color it wasn't on the end of your rod? 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Maverick said:


> I can tell by the jig color it wasn't on the end of your rod? 8)


Ding Ding Ding! You know me well... That was deltaboy's



angus said:


> Chris, regarding your last photo...I recognize that spot, get out of my hole


Hehe...I'll try!


----------



## averyghg

Chris Hustad said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell by the jig color it wasn't on the end of your rod? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Ding Ding Ding! You know me well... That was deltaboy's
> 
> 
> 
> angus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, regarding your last photo...I recognize that spot, get out of my hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe...I'll try!
Click to expand...

hey whenever you're ready to take me out just give me a jingle


----------



## fubar

just got a tub of alive today and am going to put it to the test out on lake winnie. ill let you guys know what happens.


----------



## averyghg

I used the emerald 4" shiners today. I'd say they outfished the live bait...but....we used them more than the live bait so it was kind of hard to tell. We did however catch all our bigger fish on the gulp.


----------



## 94NDTA

Tried the 3 inch shad, no hits on the river. I was dissapointed in the action of the shad. I doesn't really move, just the very tip of the tail. Put on some twister tails and had more luck.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

94, which river did you try it on? I've had no luck with it on the Red, but I tipped a jig and yellow curlytail with a 3" Emerald Shiner on a MN lake and actually caught a few bass. They didn't bite on just the grub, but who knows.


----------



## 94NDTA

Southwest Fisher said:


> 94, which river did you try it on? I've had no luck with it on the Red, but I tipped a jig and yellow curlytail with a 3" Emerald Shiner on a MN lake and actually caught a few bass. They didn't bite on just the grub, but who knows.


Did you tip it like you would a regular shiner, right through the tip of the head? I may try this. Even though it says not to, we were dipping other plastics in the attractant.


----------



## Leo Porcello

anyone want to post up some pictures or pm me pictures (if its a secret) on how you are rigging these things up? I think I know but pictures do wonders for me! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Leo Porcello said:


> anyone want to post up some pictures or pm me pictures (if its a secret) on how you are rigging these things up? I think I know but pictures do wonders for me! :lol:


Not the best but it should help. Hook through the body and out the back.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thats how I thought. Thank you Chris!


----------



## zogman

Off to the Angle :beer:

I have both the leaches and the shinners.

Hope to have some personel results to post Tuesday.


----------



## ND decoy

We caught 30-40 fish this morning and kept our 15 all of them were caught on gulp.

It was tough fishing in the wind and you had to stay on the trolling motor at all times, it helped not having to leave the motor to put a new minnow on.

When I was cleaning the fish I found a green gulp bait in the stomach of one of the fish.


----------



## fubar

was not very impressed with the gulp alive. fished lake winnie all week and my cliants put the hurtin on the walleyes with shiners and i was skunked for the 5 hours i fished with gulp.


----------



## river_jiggin2

Ive used the original gulp over here in eastern Montana on fort peck and have much success with it by loading up my hook with gulp and also a minnow..had some guys go with me and didnt beleive in the gulp and the loaded hook with gulp and live bait out fished just the live bait every time.. this seems to me that gulp makes a difference.. as far as the alive i just bouight some and am anxious to try it.. i really beleive berkley has a good product here


----------



## Leo Porcello

I had bought some Berkley Gulp minnows in the color of smelt before this post but had not tried them till this post. To date no walleye on them but the Smallmouth and Pike seem to love them.

Still dreaming of walleye!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Went to Scheels here in Minot looking for the Berkley Frenzies and could not find any so either Minot never had them, they sold out, or they were in a different part of the store..

Anyway I bought a bucket of Alive. Are they just Gulps in the special sauce? Can you put the Gulps in the Alive bucket?


----------



## jmillercustoms

what kinda line you using there chris?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We use high res line in basically everything, you can see bites on the line. I'm not sure what Scott had on for that pic but I think it was Fireline or Power Pro.


----------



## 94NDTA

picked up some white grubs with a twister, was impressed with the movement and bites. Only downside is they feel softer than normal plastics and had 4 of the 6 I used have the tails bitten off.


----------



## boondocks

Chris Hustad said:


> We use high res line in basically everything, you can see bites on the line. I'm not sure what Scott had on for that pic but I think it was Fireline or Power Pro.


When using high res line, do you tie directrly to the lure or go with a flouro or mono leader?


----------



## Maverick

Had quite the experience this weekend.....
This weekend we fished a lake that I had never been on, so I was at the mercy of my driver! Well we get to our area that he had been catching fish last year. While we get our stuff out and ready for our float we see a few people pick up a couple fish. Well we get every presentation out. Worm harness, minnow lindy, jig-minnow, jig-gulp, and we start fishing. Well about 30 minutes we have aour first fish. Of course on the GULP ALIVE. About 30 minutes later, another off of Gulp....this happend for about 3 or four hours....then I get fed up and put Gulp on mine. Set it down for a minute and bammmmm. I get one! Take off the minoow I was drownding and let it go for about 10 minutes and BAMMMMM. We took home our 10 fish. All but 1 was caught on gulp!

This weekend I was put to shame!!!Got one hell of a farmers tan!


----------



## Leo Porcello

I have now caught Pike, Smallmouth, White Bass, and a sucker on my Gulp and Gulp alives. 3 different colors. Still waiting on the first walleye to take it!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

boondocks said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use high res line in basically everything, you can see bites on the line. I'm not sure what Scott had on for that pic but I think it was Fireline or Power Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> When using high res line, do you tie directrly to the lure or go with a flouro or mono leader?
Click to expand...

We tie right to the line.


----------



## zogman

We used the Gulp Alive 3" Leaches against live night crawlers and frozen minnows. The Gulp Alive worked great. Since we can't get or take live leaches or minnows into the Ontario corner of LOW I'll be using more Gulp Alive this year. It's very durable as I caught several on one leach and when done put it back in the jar.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I felt I would give the tread justice and keep it going as I and others continue to use Gulp Alive. Fished Devils Lake this weekend....the weather stunk big time. Thunderstorms ran us off the water Saturday and Sunday and it was one front after another.

We ran cranks, slip bobbers, rigs, etc. but pitching jigs with Gulp Alive produce the biggest fish.

Here's a 27" and a 25" (both released).


----------



## fishhook

nice fish. It must have been cold...looks odd to see someone fishing with a beenie on in the middle of June!!


----------



## muskat

Was up at Lake Metigoshe this past weekend and tried some fishing. We ran a boat around the lake on Saturday and marked a few likely spots for walleyes. From what I gathered off the people I talked to, Metigoshe is not a walleye lake by any means. Found a few sand/gravel drops and decided to try it Sunday morning.

I was fishing with GULP ALIVE 4" shiner, the other guy was using leeches and crawlers. 2 hours of fishing and I had three walleyes in the boat to his none. I know thats not a great rate, but for a lake that doesn't seem to produce walleyes, I was impressed.

I caught all the fish after a good 3-5 minute soak in the GULP bucket.


----------



## river_jiggin2

fished peck here in montana this last weekend...pitching jigs with berkley gulp alive 5in leech adn smacked 5 walleyes in 2 hours in the evening 4 on gulp including a 27 incher ..this stuff may be expensive but its startin to gain some of my respect


----------



## Leo Porcello

I am really loving the stuff. Its nice not having to worry about going to the bait store or if it is open. Also its nice not having to try to keep minnows alive.

The other day I think I caught 3 or 4 walleye on the same gulp minnow.

Any one have a good picture of how to double hook a leech so it stays straight?


----------



## Leo Porcello

Did not see on here (maybe missed it) has anyone used the gulp leeches or minnows on a slip bobber?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Bobbers are the one time I'll always use live bait. It's tough to beat the look of a real leech moving around.


----------



## Leo Porcello

The leeches on the bobbers did not work for me. Also I tried the leeches at Sak on Thurs and only one hit (if it was a hit). I think I prefer the minnows right now.


----------

